
VR Game Devs know you want better games – here's why you don't have them yet - obi1kenobi
https://www.reddit.com/r/Vive/comments/53thb7/vr_game_devs_know_you_guys_want_biggerbetter_game/d7wigjb
======
obi1kenobi
Originally posted as part of discussion of [0].

[0]: [https://medium.com/@Fr0z3n/vr-game-development-is-not-a-
groc...](https://medium.com/@Fr0z3n/vr-game-development-is-not-a-grocery-
store-f288da369efd)

